
BBC journalist releases images from his work in Turkey to Wikipedia - edward
https://blog.wikimedia.org.uk/2019/10/bbc-journalist-mark-lowen-releases-images-from-his-work-as-correspondent-in-turkey/
======
oriettaxx
I just see a "404 - Page not found", is it just me?

~~~
oriettaxx
yes, it has been removed

the snippet in duckduckgo I read "The BBC's former Correspondent in Turkey,
Mark Lowen, has agreed to release around 250 images published on his Twitter
account on Wikimedia Commons so they can be used on Wikipedia."

